# 2007 Outback 28rsds / 2007 Outback 27rsds



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

Has anybody purchased 2007 OUTBACK 28RSDS or 2007 OUTBACK 27RSDS ?
I am in the process of buying one,Where can I find a great deal?
Has anybody recently purchased one of these campers?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most will price at Lakeshore RV and go from there as a starting point to determine what they will pay wherever they live.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the best rv site on the web









If you want a new one at a great price call Lakeshore rv in MI. (231)788-2040

But I could sell you a perfectly good 2005 27rsds located in RI.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> But I could sell you a perfectly good 2005 27rsds located in RI.


Sounds like a match made in Outbacker Heaven to me!









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mainecamper
















to Outbackers! 

Sounds like you have a couple of great options

By doing a quick dealer search on Keystone's website, I came up with these dealers

Rod's Cycles and Recreation
Skowhegan, ME
207-474-6637

Whited RV 
Auburn, ME
800-235-3613

Webb's RV
Bangor, ME
207-942-2900

You can either call Lakeshore as previously mentioned, or Holman RV in Ohio Click here has really good pricing too. Get a price and then call your local dealers and see if they will match it.

Good luck with your search,
Dawn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME, neighbor!!

Where abouts in ME are you?

If you're ok with a "previously loved" 27RSDS, I sure would encourage you to speak with John!!!!

On the other hand (and depending on where in ME you are), I can recommend Camper's Inn in Kingston, NH. They have treated several of us here very well and I, for one, will be happy to buy from them again should the future present such opportunities. For now, we rely on them only for warranty & other service matters....most of which have been questions they've readily answered but there have also been a few "situations" that they have addressed thoroughly & professionally!!!

Have you perused the NE Rallies yet? Check out the New England Kick-off Rally at Danforth Bay, NH over Mother's Day wkend. SUre hope you can join us!!!


----------



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

Dawn-

My In-laws bought innsbrook(in 2003) from Rod's(under the new ownership) and many others I have spoken to say not to do business at Rod's. Secondly Rod's doesn't carry outbacks( I checked yesterday)

WhitedRv good people, don't carry outbacks.....little pricey!!

WebbsRv...very sucess full RV business, but hard to deal with people..high high price tag!



skippershe said:


> Hi Mainecamper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Dawn- 
This forum is awesome...I really enjoy spending time here...Thanks for all the help....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Man, if you re in the Maine area, pm Johnp2000, he has a nice used 27 for sale, he upgraded to the 31


----------



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WELCOME, neighbor!!
> 
> Where abouts in ME are you?
> 
> ...


Hello neighbor!
We live around augusta...

I will see if John can give me a deal I can't resist...

I will checj the camper's inn....once we buy the camper I would love to be a part of the rally...

Thanks


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mainecamper said:


> WELCOME, neighbor!!
> 
> Where abouts in ME are you?
> 
> ...


Hello neighbor!
We live around augusta...

I will see if John can give me a deal I can't resist...

I will checj the camper's inn....once we buy the camper I would love to be a part of the rally...

Thanks
[/quote]
Just be aware, there are 2 "Camper's Inn"s....1 in Kingston, NH and 1 in Merrimack, NH. They are entirely separate entities, just owned by the same guy. Only Kingston sells the Outback....and Merrimack steered us away from brands _they_ sell and told us to go down to Kingston. Which we did...and the rest, as they say, is history! It would be a hike for you from Augusta....but well worth it if you don't have a more local dealer (especially if you use Lakeshore RV's pricing as a bargaining tool.)


----------



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WELCOME, neighbor!!
> 
> Where abouts in ME are you?
> 
> ...


Hello neighbor!
We live around augusta...

I will see if John can give me a deal I can't resist...

I will checj the camper's inn....once we buy the camper I would love to be a part of the rally...

Thanks
[/quote]
Just be aware, there are 2 "Camper's Inn"s....1 in Kingston, NH and 1 in Merrimack, NH. They are entirely separate entities, just owned by the same guy. Only Kingston sells the Outback....and Merrimack steered us away from brands _they_ sell and told us to go down to Kingston. Which we did...and the rest, as they say, is history! It would be a hike for you from Augusta....but well worth it if you don't have a more local dealer (especially if you use Lakeshore RV's pricing as a bargaining tool.)
[/quote]

Thanks !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the purchase. I think you shoudl really think about Johns. There is a lot of work already done and you will save a ton.


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Just purchased our 27RSDS from Mike Thompson's RV in CA. However, I received a quote from Lakeshore RV and 2 other dealers around the country. Lakeshore came it with the best quote ($1500 cheaper than the next closest bid). My local dealer matched it.

Best of Luck with your purchase. We decided on the 27 simply because of the floorplan. Seemed to better suit our needs with 3 small kids.


----------

